# House or Condo



## Mjgj99 (May 11, 2009)

Hi
Coming back over to Pattaya to stay for at least a year.
Rented a condo last time, but thinking of changing to renting a house.
What are the advantages of either one.
Mjgj99


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

If I lived in the more congested parts of a town, I would definitely opt for a condo, simply to get above the pollution. A house? Potential problems... less secure... bad neighbours, noisy/drunk/fighting etc. On balance I preferred living in a house, with more space for the same rental in most cases, plus a bit of garden. Mind you I did have an unwanted visitor a couple of times (snakes etc).

My last house experience in a Thai area wasn't so good. The new building next door was rented out mainly to bar girls, so there was a continual 'clak-clak-clak' of high heels on the concrete walkways and stairs throughout the night. When an unscrupulous farang dumped one of them, it would be hysterics fuelled by alcohol for hours on end. When things were going well it would be parties with various Thai boyfriends into the small hours. The permanently drunk middle-aged couple over the road were always beating each other up, with regular visits from the police. Next door to them a younger couple had acquired a powerful karaoke machine, and with the help of an few beers and some admiring friends, they would regularly screech away until well after midnight, although fortunately it was usually only at weekends. 

At least there were no permanently yapping dogs. Though maybe there were, and I just couldn't hear them for all the other racket going on


----------



## bkkdave (Aug 27, 2011)

Live in a house in Chonburi, only 15mins from pattaya its cheaper and less polluted.


----------

